# Which cigar is this?



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi All,

I smoked a cigar that I loved. But I cannot find the exact name so I cannot buy the exact one. I remember the band on it: It's a Partagas. It says "Partagas 1845" on the main band and "Limited Reserve" on the smaller second band. The bands are green in color with gold accents. "Partagas 1845" is in white and "Limited Reserve" in gold letters. 

I reviewed several Partagas Limited Reserve cigar pictures online but could not locate the exact one. Almost all the PLRs I saw online had black & red bands

By this description do you have any idea what this could be?

Thanks.


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

All right. I came across the picture of the cigar in a blog from 2006. See the picture attached. The blogger says it's a Limited Reserve but does not give any specifics.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Try digging through this page.
Partagas Limited Reserve Decadas Number I Cigars - ***************.com

Maybe the original release as the green one seems to be the only one without a date on the secondary band. :hmm: :dunno:


----------



## HGFlex (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds like the partagas limited reserve decadas. Never had one myself, but wouldn't mind trying...

CigarWorld - Brands


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

HGFlex said:


> Sounds like the partagas limited reserve decadas. Never had one myself, but wouldn't mind trying...


Not this one. The second band was not red but green and gold.


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Try digging through this page.
> [/url]
> 
> Maybe the original release as the green one seems to be the only one without a date on the secondary band. :hmm: :dunno:


Would the taste be different from year to year? I'm thinking, if I cannot find the exact one, I could try one form your link.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

It seems it was the 1998 OR. No longer made.

PARTAGAS LIMITED RESERVE CERTIFIED VINTAGE 1998 REGALE CIGAR - J·R Cigars.com
http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigars&brand=partagas%20limited%20reserve%20certified%20vintage%201998



> Would the taste be different from year to year?


 I've never tried one so I couldnt honestly tell. Sounds like you had a pretty rare stick though.


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> It seems it was the 1998 OR. No longer made.
> 
> I've never tried one so I couldnt honestly tell. Sounds like you had a pretty rare stick though.


Yes, it's this one. Thank you!

Actually, I think I have purchased it from JR's store in NJ 4-5 years back. After seeing your post, I looked through my dusty humidor and found another one left  I could not be happier. I will order more from JR right away. This is a fantastic cigar IMO.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Ucan said:


> Yes, it's this one. Thank you!
> 
> Actually, I think I have purchased it from JR's store in NJ 4-5 years back. After seeing your post, I looked through my dusty humidor and found another one left  I could not be happier. I will order more from JR right away. This is a fantastic cigar IMO.


Your welcome. It's always good to find hidden gems in the humi. arty:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ucan said:


> Yes, it's this one. Thank you!
> 
> Actually, I think I have purchased it from JR's store in NJ 4-5 years back. After seeing your post, I looked through my dusty humidor and found another one left  I could not be happier. I will order more from JR right away. This is a fantastic cigar IMO.


Now, why couldn't you have posted this two days ago????:-| Jr Cigar had these on a ridiculous promotion on saturday. :sad:


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Now, why couldn't you have posted this two days ago????:-| Jr Cigar had these on a ridiculous promotion on saturday. :sad:


I could not pull the trigger on these yet. For over $15/piece, I'm debating. Yes, they are great but I bet there are cigars out there for $5-$6 which taste similar if not better.

How much did they go for on Saturday? I know so it gets even more difficult to buy now


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ucan said:


> I could not pull the trigger on these yet. For over $15/piece, I'm debating. Yes, they are great but I bet there are cigars out there for $5-$6 which taste similar if not better.
> 
> How much did they go for on Saturday? I know so it gets even more difficult to buy now


I bought 10 for $50.....


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I bought 10 for $50.....


Good for you. I should call them tomorrow and ask if they would match the Saturdays price. Which size did you get?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ucan said:


> Good for you. I should call them tomorrow and ask if they would match the Saturdays price. Which size did you get?


Robusto. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

FYI. I called JR Whiphany store. They claim they have never discounted this cigar lately and they would never discount that much. They say: "When these fly off the shelves for around $100 in our auctions, why should we discount that much?"

It's not the same cigar you have purchased maybe?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ucan said:


> FYI. I called JR Whiphany store. They claim they have never discounted this cigar lately and they would never discount that much. They say: "When these fly off the shelves for around $100 in our auctions, why should we discount that much?"
> 
> It's not the same cigar you have purchased maybe?


I double checked the invoice and I purchased the Partagas Limited Reserve Certified Vintage 1998 Robusto. They didn't discount this product anywhere else except on Jr Cigar's 30 days of insanity link on their website. Being that Jr Cigars in whippany is down the street from me, I do try to compare their online pricing vs their B&M and it's different.


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Finally, I got JR to honor the promo for me. I ordered 30 of these cigars for $158. Thank you Batista for letting me know about the promotion.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

i'll be at JR's in whiphany tomorrow... i'll check one out


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ucan said:


> Finally, I got JR to honor the promo for me. I ordered 30 of these cigars for $158. Thank you Batista for letting me know about the promotion.


I am definitely happy to hear that. I was going to call them and see if they could have sent me another batch for you otherwise. I just got them in today.



ptpablo said:


> i'll be at JR's in whiphany tomorrow... i'll check one out


You going there tomorrow for a smoke? Maybe I'll stop by.


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I am definitely happy to hear that. I was going to call them and see if they could have sent me another batch for you otherwise. I just got them in today.


Thank you Veeral. It's very kind of you. Mine will be here in Chicago early next week. Cannot wait.


----------

